# hat jemand erfahrungen mit Notebookumtausch bei notebooksbilliger.de??



## Kone (20. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen, habe gestern per express mir mein weihnachtsgeschenk freitag-->samstag von notebooksbilliger.de zuschicken lassen. ein packard easy note bell tj65.

die freude war erst groß weil es optisch und technisch für den preis echt ein gutes angebot war 599€ für nen t6600 cpu , ne gt240 graka, 4gb ram, 320gb platte wlan n300mbit, windows 7 home premium 64,led display.
optisch und von der lautstärke sehr gut , es ist flüsterleise(selbst unter last nicht wahrzunehmender lüfter) und die tastatur ist göttlich  ...

aber war wohl dann doch eines der berühmten montagsgeräte...

das problem ist aber weswegen ich es auch einschicken muss , dass es beim zocken bzw bei hoher last zb furmark ein lautes permanentes brummen/kratzen/summen aus den lautschprechern produziert welches auch über headphones zu hören ist.
wenn ich das notebook stumm schalte ist das brummen weg aber der ton eben auch ^^ is jetzt nicht so vorteilhaft...

entweder da is irgendein kondensator aufm board im sack oder die soundkarte is nicht korrekt auf dem gehäuse geerdet ...

was sagt ihr habt ihr schon etwas ähnliches gehabt,was war die lösung ?
habt ihr schon erfahrungen mit den umtausch bzw reperatur bei notebooksbilliger.de gemacht?

MfG
kone


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2009)

ruf am besten mal direkt an, nbb soll da sehr gut sein, und wenn du es grad erst neu hast, besteht eine gute chance, dass die direkt ein neues zusenden. 

treiber und windowsupdates hast du aber schon probiert?

ach ja: tritt es vlt. NICHT auf, wenn du es nur per akku betreibst?


----------



## wEnDeL (22. Dezember 2009)

hallo

ich habe vor ein paar wochen als mein msi megabook kaputt war von notebooksbilliger nur eine telefonnummer beim msi support bekommen.
hatte mir eig. einen umtausch erhofft. machen die wohl nich so gern.

gruß
wEnDeL


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2009)

die frage is immer, wie alt das ist. nach ner gewissen zeit würden die das wiederum sowieso selber auch nur einsenden - da isses einfacher und schneller, wenn man das mit dme hersteller regelt. aber halt vorher immer den laden zuerst kontaktieren.


----------



## Kadauz (23. Dezember 2009)

NBB ist in Sachen Support ...sagen wir mal sehr gemütlich. Sehr schlechte Erreichbarkeit via Telefon und Mail. Außerdem versuchen die stets, die Garantie an den Hersteller abzudrücken, sprich dem Kunden sagen, dass man sich an den Hersteller wenden soll, da es schneller geht. Das sagt meiner Meinung nach schon alles. Ich habe dort ebenfalls schon 2 Notebooks bestellt, weil die Preise sehr gut sind. Aber Support darf man da nicht groß erwarten.


----------



## Kone (23. Dezember 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> NBB ist in Sachen Support ...sagen wir mal sehr gemütlich. Sehr schlechte Erreichbarkeit via Telefon und Mail. Außerdem versuchen die stets, die Garantie an den Hersteller abzudrücken, sprich dem Kunden sagen, dass man sich an den Hersteller wenden soll, da es schneller geht. Das sagt meiner Meinung nach schon alles. Ich habe dort ebenfalls schon 2 Notebooks bestellt, weil die Preise sehr gut sind. Aber Support darf man da nicht groß erwarten.



also das notebook wurde von denen jetzt abgeholt.
zu der sache dass man nur die nummer vom hersteller bekommt kann ich nur sagen dass sie mir das als letztes vorgeschlagen hatten.
erst wollten sie es direkt austauschen(leider kein ersatzgerät mehr)hatte mich auch schon gewundert warum ich mein angebot nichtmehr auf de homep nich mehr find. 
Dann hätten die den packard bell support versucht zu erreichen.

da ich ich aber aus beruflichen gründen weiss,dass es besser ist sich selbst direkt an den hersteller zu wenden, hatte ich es selber versucht da das ganze so normal schneller läuft.
dumm nur wenn man bei packard bell keinen menschen erreicht und man nur in der warteschleife hängt!!!
aber das is wohl bei der mutter firma acer das gleiche von daher war ich schon vorbereitet...

also wieder bei nbb.de angerufen und genau das erzählt und die meinten dass sie das für mich machen. 
den retoure schein wollten sie mir per email schicken, dann ist mir aber eingefallen das mein drucker im sack ist also haben wir einen termin zur abholung am nächsten tag ausgemacht.

zu guter letzt wurde es jetzt abgeholt und ich werd mal sehen ob ich es noch dieses jahr wieder bekomme und es dann auch funktioniert wie es soll, oder später im januar.

also die erfahrungen die ich bis jetzt mit notebooksbilliger.de gesammelt habe sind gut.
der service war nett und lustig und eine problemlösung gab es auch schnell 

das macht hewlettp bis zu diesem punkt auch nicht besser(wenn nicht sogar schlechter)...
bei denen kann man in 90% der fälle einen gebrochen deutsch sprechenden ukrainer, oder was auch immer für osteuropäische menschen erwarten.
meine firma ist servicepartner von denen und wir haben eigentlich täglich mit hp support zu tun.


ok viel gerede, ich werde dann noch  berichten wie es dann ausgegangen ist, und auch ein gutes ende hoffen. 


MfG
kone


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2009)

Kone schrieb:


> dumm nur wenn man bei packard bell keinen menschen erreicht und man nur in der warteschleife hängt!!!
> aber das is wohl bei der mutter firma acer das gleiche von daher war ich schon vorbereitet...


 du hast aber schon auch mal auf den kalender geschaut ^^ ich würd mal behaupten, dass du jetzt selbst bei top-herstellern probleme mit der erreichbarkeit haben wirst  aber PB is halt eher ne "billig"-marke... 

mal sehen, was draus wird. wenn die kein gleiches modell da haben und es dann erst einsenden, wird es aber sicher ein paar wochen dauern... hattest du denn ausgemacht, dass du den kaufpreis zurückbekommst, falls nbb den defekt bestätigt?


----------



## Kadauz (24. Dezember 2009)

Ok, das hört sich wirklich nicht schlecht an, vielleicht haben die sich mal die Kritik zu Herzen genommen. Aber Vorsicht, Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.


----------



## Kone (24. Dezember 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ok, das hört sich wirklich nicht schlecht an, vielleicht haben die sich mal die Kritik zu Herzen genommen. Aber Vorsicht, Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.



jop deswegen sag ich ja, ich werd noch berichten ob es so bleibt ^^ oder der service ins bodenlose stürzt...

@herbboy
nein is nicht nur wegen der feiertage, habe in vielen foren gelesen das der acer support echt schlampig sein soll und die "callagents" eher weniger lust auf arbeiten haben .
da packard bell nun eine tochterfirma ist, dachte ich mir schon, dass der service nicht groß anders sein wird.

aber ich würde fast behaupten dass es bei hp über die feiertage keine erreichbarkeits schwierigkeiten geben wird bzw darf!

wir sind zum beispiel ein 24/7 betrieb und haben einen vertrag für 365 tage support wenn dort keiner erreichbar ist, wäre das vertragsbruch...
das sollte selbst für hp dann ne teuere angelegenheit werden wenn ich überlege dass wir hier knapp 150 Rechner und Notebooks haben.
komplette server ausstattung der serverräume.
das alles mit 3jahres garantien und care packa als pickup service.
achso und das nur in unseren kleinen werkchen ^^ international also eher ein minimaler anteil.

hab  ja auch nur gemeint das "bis jetzt" der hp service es nicht besser gemacht hat.
was über die feiertage geschieht weis ich auch > garnix < ^^
seelisch moralisch bin ich darauf vorbereitet dass es wohl erst mitte januar sein wird ...

MfG
kone


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2009)

Kone schrieb:


> aber ich würde fast behaupten dass es bei hp über die feiertage keine erreichbarkeits schwierigkeiten geben wird bzw darf!


 nicht darf? ^^ für geschäftskunden mit nem teuren sondervertrag (wie du ihn unten beschreibst) müssen die natürlich erreichbar sein, aber doch nicht für normale privatkunden bei nem laptop für 500€... zumal grad HP bei den consumermodellen sehr schlecht geworden sein soll im support.


und du hast also NICHT mit nbb vereinbart, dass die den fehler überprüfen und einfach das geld zurückgeben? scheinbar hätten die dir doch einfach ein neues zugesendet, wenn die noch eines hätten, also wär das doch an sich machbar...? 

bei consumer-notebooks, grad bei den preiswerteren firmen, muss man nämlich im schnitt mit mind. 5-6 wochen rechnen, und wg. weihnachten kann das noch länger dauern, weil da einfach rein statistisch der logik nach deutlich mehr reklamationen kommen müssen als sonst...


----------



## AchtBit (25. Dezember 2009)

Lol, also ich hab mir gestern ein Acer Notebook geordert, dass es auf der Acer Seite gar nicht gibt. Der Auftritt wurde schon seit 1,5 Monaten nicht mehr aktuallisiert. Zum glück scheint der Treiber,SW und Bios Support noch was zu arbeiten, denn da gabs max 10 Tage alte Biose und Treiber. Und eine genaue Anleitung zum zerlegen des Geräts als PDF dl. Also wenn meiner nicht richtig laufen sollte, schraub ich das Ding selbst auseinander.


----------



## Kone (25. Dezember 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nicht darf? ^^ für geschäftskunden mit nem teuren sondervertrag (wie du ihn unten beschreibst) müssen die natürlich erreichbar sein, aber doch nicht für normale privatkunden bei nem laptop für 500€... zumal grad HP bei den consumermodellen sehr schlecht geworden sein soll im support.



hab ja uch nicht den kompletten support gemeint sondern die erreichbarkeit und die is auch bei normal consumer modellen genau das gleiche.
wir rufen genau wie jeder andere user auf der hp hotline an und haben keine extra nummer für spezielle service vertragsparteien.

MfG
Kone


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2009)

@Kone: sorry, ich hab zwar selber nix von HP, aber laut deren homepage sieht es anders aus. siehe hier: Kontakt zu HP  da gibt es für PC/notebooks 3 unterschiedliche nummern, eine für businessbooks, eine für supportverträge und eine für consumerbooks (pavillion usw. )  kurioserweise sind die consumer-hotlines sogar bis 21h und auch samstags erreichbar, business nur Mo-Fr bis 18h  ^^ aber an sonn- und feiertagen is bei beiden schicht im schacht.  

naja, da wird ne halbwegs wichtige firma wohl eher nen unabhängige servicepartner nehmen, wenn das echt so bescheiden aussieht 


@AchBit: es gibt dermaße viele Modelle, die stehen auch bei anderen herstellern nicht immer einzeln auf der website, oft sind auch varianten zB nur für saturn oder so. aber bezüglich support und tribern zählt dann halt die erste kennung, zB 5920G oder so.


----------



## Kadauz (26. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe mit Businessgeräten von HP nur gute Supporterfahrungen gemacht. Habe das Display vor Ort ausgetauscht bekommen, obwohl ich nur Bring-In Service hatte. Und nen neuen Akku habe ich auch mal ohne Murren zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit Businessgeräten von HP nur gute Supporterfahrungen gemacht. Habe das Display vor Ort ausgetauscht bekommen, obwohl ich nur Bring-In Service hatte. Und nen neuen Akku habe ich auch mal ohne Murren zugeschickt bekommen.


 
DIESER support, der im normalen kauf eines produktes eingeschlossen ist, der ist ja auch gut - was ich meinte mit "da würde man sich lieber nen anderen partner suchen" sind situationen, in denen innerhalb von wenigen stunden alles wieder laufen MUSS, damit die firma nicht lahmgelegt wird und dadurch ggf. ein mind. 4-stellieger schaden ensteht...


----------



## Kone (27. Dezember 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> DIESER support, der im normalen kauf eines produktes eingeschlossen ist, der ist ja auch gut - was ich meinte mit "da würde man sich lieber nen anderen partner suchen" sind situationen, in denen innerhalb von wenigen stunden alles wieder laufen MUSS, damit die firma nicht lahmgelegt wird und dadurch ggf. ein mind. 4-stellieger schaden ensteht...



also wie gesagt kann über den support nicht meckern, egal wieviel sachen dir jetzt noch einfallen um es schlecht zu reden ..

haben teilweise auch private notebooks bei uns für die wir den support übernehmen.
eines dieser notebooks hatte nen wasser schaden und war eines aus der 4stelligen kategorie war ein pavillon dv7 und wirklich sehr schickes gerät.

selbst dafür gab es ohne murren reperatur service innerhalb von 2 wochen.
und das bei nem wasser schaden da ist der tochter des besitzers ein komplettes glas krümeltee über\in das notebook gelaufen ...
selbst auf dem arbeitsspeicher und der festplatte hat das zeuch geklebt und das gerät hat keinen ton mehr von sich gegeben
...
aber er hat es ohne probleme repariert bekommen >auch bei normalen homeuser support< von hp.

MfG
kone


----------



## AchtBit (27. Dezember 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @AchBit: es gibt dermaße viele Modelle, die stehen auch bei anderen herstellern nicht immer einzeln auf der website, oft sind auch varianten zB nur für saturn oder so. aber bezüglich support und tribern zählt dann halt die erste kennung, zB 5920G oder so.


 
Das ist mir schon klar. Der Hersteller gibt ja auch nur eine Ausstattung "von - bis" an. Nur war in meinem Fall, weder Prozessor noch Grafik Einheit in Reichweite der Familie' 

Ausserdem erfüllte diese Ausstattung nicht mal das Grundsatz Merkmal der Familie, welches laut Acer(Flash Navi mit Sound) einem Centrino 2 System entsprechen soll. Von anderen Abweichungen gar nicht zu sprechen. Es ist quasi nur der Bezeichnung nach, ein Model aus dieser Familie. Deshalb schweigt sich Acer darüber auch aus. 

Betrifft mehrere Modelle. Werden als Timeline Modelle angeboten aber entsprechen eigentlich nur der Bauform.


----------



## Kone (16. Januar 2010)

so gestern hab ich nun letztendlich die bestätigung von NBB bekommen dass das gerät repariert wurde ...
und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe bei ihnen angekommen ist, also vom hersteller zurück.

super finde ich jedoch das auf der mengelliste steht das das gerät "kratzer und gebrauchsspuren" hat .................................
wasn echter witz ist ich meine nach 3tagen kratzer ? verarschen kann ich mich auch selber...

is wieder nich mehr als ne linke tour um die austausch zu verhindern von NBB!!!

auf der liste steht auch dass das board getauscht wurde und so paar kleinigkeiten (nichts was ich mir nicht denken konnte).

bin mal gespannt was da jetzt für "kratzer und gebrauchsspuren" drauf sein sollen.
vorallem da ich mich vor dem verschicken extra davon überzeugt habe, dass keine, nichtmal minimalen kratzer vorhanden sind!!
ich hab das ding noch auf hochglanz mit nem microfasertuch poliert ...

naja wie will man denn auch das gegenteil beweisen ... 
aber wenn das der übelste monster  kratzer ist dann gibt es echt trouble !!
und wenns notebook nicht getauscht wird.
werd ich rufschädigung vom allerfeinsten betreiben und in jedes forum was ich kenne diese linke tour public machen...

andere möglichkeiten hat man in solchen fällen wohl nicht ohne sich dabei selbst ins bein zu schiessen (anwalt usw)

MfG
Kone


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2010)

Das ist doch Quatsch, dass die Kratzer "dazuerfinden", weil sie es nicht tauschen wollen, denn selbst wenn DU Kratzer verursacht hättest, müßten die dir ein neues geben bzw. Geld zurück, wenn der Fehler auch nach dem 2. Versuch nicht repariert ist. Lediglich wenn du von Deinem Widerrufsrecht (14 Tage bei Versand) gebraucht machen wolltest, wäre es für den Shop "gut", wenn die da angebliche Schäden finden. Aber das hattest du ja nicht gemacht.

Entweder es sind also doch minimalste Kratzer drauf, vlt. auch erst beim Transport entstanden, oder es sind welche DURCH die Repartur dzaukommen, oder es ist einfach nur viel heiße Luft um nix...


----------



## Kadauz (17. Januar 2010)

Genau, warte erst mal ab.
Wenn Kratzer dazugekommen sind, ist das natürlich ärgerlich. Ich geb mein Notebook nicht gerne aus der Hand. War für mich auch einen Grund, eine Vor-Ort Garantie zu kaufen bzw. ein Notebook inkl. dieser.


----------



## Kone (17. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch, dass die Kratzer "dazuerfinden", weil sie es nicht tauschen wollen, denn selbst wenn DU Kratzer verursacht hättest, müßten die dir ein neues geben bzw. Geld zurück, wenn der Fehler auch nach dem 2. Versuch nicht repariert ist. Lediglich wenn du von Deinem Widerrufsrecht (14 Tage bei Versand) gebraucht machen wolltest, wäre es für den Shop "gut", wenn die da angebliche Schäden finden. Aber das hattest du ja nicht gemacht.
> 
> Entweder es sind also doch minimalste Kratzer drauf, vlt. auch erst beim Transport entstanden, oder es sind welche DURCH die Repartur dzaukommen, oder es ist einfach nur viel heiße Luft um nix...


 
jaja "quatsch" ... mir eigentlich egal ob mutwillig oder ausversehen. 
ich sehe nicht ein für ein notebook bezahlt zu haben, es zur reperatur zu schicken um mängel zu beseitigen und bekomme es dann in einem schlechteren äußeren zustand wieder...
von der technischen seite wollen wir noch nicht reden, dazu sage ich dann mehr wenn ich das notebook in der hand halte...


MfG
kone


das würdest du dir auch nicht gefallen lassen !!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2010)

Kone schrieb:


> jaja "quatsch" ... mir eigentlich egal ob mutwillig oder ausversehen.
> ich sehe nicht ein für ein notebook bezahlt zu haben, es zur reperatur zu schicken um mängel zu beseitigen und bekomme es dann in einem schlechteren äußeren zustand wieder...


  Darum geht es doch gar nicht, es ging um deine Theorie, die würden Benutzungsspuren erfinden/vortäuschen/zufügen, damit die nicht umtauschen müssen. DAS ist Quatsch. Ein Recht auf Umtausch / geld zurück hast Du unabhängig von Benutzungsspuren immer dann, wenn 2 Reparaturen nicht erfolgreich sind.


----------



## Kone (20. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht, es ging um deine Theorie, die würden Benutzungsspuren erfinden/vortäuschen/zufügen, damit die nicht umtauschen müssen. DAS ist Quatsch. Ein Recht auf Umtausch / geld zurück hast Du unabhängig von Benutzungsspuren immer dann, wenn 2 Reparaturen nicht erfolgreich sind.


 
ja hast je recht.

nichts desto trotz das notebook ist nun nach etwas weniger als 1 monat wieder zurück gekommen.
und wen wundert es der fehler besteht immernoch. 
ich also 1 stunde nachdem es bei mir angekommen ist, direkt wieder angerufen und mit genervten tonfall den gleichen fehler wieder reklamiert.
also sofort eine abholung in auftrag gegeben ...

also mit sicherheit wieder 1 monat warten und am ende doch wieder ein gerät mit gleichen fehler könnte ich wetten....

um es hier verständlich zu halten.
bis jetzt kann ich notebooksbilliger immernoch keine fehler vorwerfen sondern muss den packard bell rma service mal etwas runtermachen.
wie kann man so blöd sein einen solchen fehler nach dem austaausch des mainboards nicht noch einmal prüfen!!
einfach mal auf verdacht "es wird schon wieder gehen" wieder zum kunden zurück zu schicken!!!

sowas dummes wenn ich für einen kunden einen pc oder notebookfehler behebe kontrollier ich danach auch ob der fehler wirklich beseitigt ist und schick es nicht einfach zurück!
soviel schlamperei ist echt unterirdisch, peinlich und nicht zu akzeptieren!!
frage mich ernsthaft was für 1euro jobber die dort beschäftigen um einen solchen grottigen service gewährleisten zu können!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

packard bell? nie wieder!

notebooksbilliger? gerne wieder!bis jetzt  das werde ich sehen wenn es nach dieser 2ten einsendung immernoch nicht funktioniert und es dann wirklich zum austausch kommt.

der fred zieht sich jetzt leider schon länger hin als er sollte aber
naja ich werde hier natürlich jede neuigkeit kundtun....
glaubt mir, es wäre mir auch lieber wenn der thread schon closed wär ^^ logischer weise...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2010)

Tja, ärgerlich... Packard Bell ist halt auch ne Billigfirma (inzwischen), da kriegst Du rein von den Daten her Notebooks nochmal 10-20% billiger als bei Samsung, Acer usw. - aber selbst dann isses ein Armutszeugnis, wenn das unrepariert zurückkommt... oder aber der Fehler lag halt woanders, und die vermeintliche Lösung "Board tauschen" half nix - aber dann muss man eigentlich natürlich in der Werkstatt mal testen...

Aber Zeit is Geld, daher checken viele Firmen nur Dinge, die man SCHNELL checken kann - und bei Rest nehmen die in Kauf, dass von zB 10 Geräten dann eines erneut in den Service kommt... is biliger, als alle 10 direkt 2-3 Stunden zu testen.

"sogar" Sony: mein 4 Monate altes Handy saugte den Akku plötzlich nach 24h leer, vorher hielt der ca. ne Woche - hab extra den Fehler genau beschrieben, dass ich alles Stromfressende unterlassen habe und dass mein Akku bei einem Kumpel nach 2 tagen grad mal 20% leer war, und seiner bei mir wiederum auch nach nem Tag leer. Und was is? Handy kommt "repariert" zurück - von wegen...  Die hätten das dumme Teil einfach nur über Nacht liegen lassen müssen und dann nachsehen, wie es mit dem Akku aussieht... wäre nicht mal Arbeitszeit gewesen.


----------



## Kone (21. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Tja, ärgerlich... Packard Bell ist halt auch ne Billigfirma (inzwischen), da kriegst Du rein von den Daten her Notebooks nochmal 10-20% billiger als bei Samsung, Acer usw. - aber selbst dann isses ein Armutszeugnis, wenn das unrepariert zurückkommt... oder aber der Fehler lag halt woanders, und die vermeintliche Lösung "Board tauschen" half nix - aber dann muss man eigentlich natürlich in der Werkstatt mal testen...
> 
> Aber Zeit is Geld, daher checken viele Firmen nur Dinge, die man SCHNELL checken kann - und bei Rest nehmen die in Kauf, dass von zB 10 Geräten dann eines erneut in den Service kommt... is biliger, als alle 10 direkt 2-3 Stunden zu testen.


 
hab gerade gemerkt nachdem ich das nb mit prime und furmark komplett ausgelastet habe, dass es nun nichst nur komisch brummt sondern nun auch rythmisch pfeift von daher kann ich schon einmal sagen dass das bord zumindest getauscht wurde...
hab auch mal die gehäuse schrauben ein wenig genauer unter die lupe genommen und siehe da, die schrauben scheinen auch ein wenig angenagt zu sein ^^ 

was mir aber nurnoch mehr die inkompetenz von packard bell beweist ... denn so ein kleiner test nach reperatur kann ja nicht schwer sein um dann zu bemerken dass es immernoch nicht funktioniert wie es soll...
habe sogar ne spielverknüpfung aufm desktop gelassen damit die das überprüfen konten (also last der graka und des prozzis zu simulieren)
aber selbst das ging denen am arsch vorbei.
frag mich überhaupt wozu ich dem notebook in sauberster handschrift eine fehlerbeschreibung sowie lösungsschritte von meiner seite beigelegt hatte wenns doch anscheinend eh nicht gelesen wird !!

wenn es nun wieder zurück kommt mit dem gleichen mangel, werd ich es gleich gegen ein asus tauschen und mir zur erinnerung auf die stirn "never ever packard bell"
tattowieren ;P

sollte doch möglich sein nach der 2ten erfolglosen reperatur mit hardwaretausch gegen ein notebook eines anderen herstellers zu tauschen oder dreht man mir dann wieder eins vom selben hersteller an also das gleiche quasi ??
blöde frage für leute die es wissen ich weiss ^^ aber musste noch nie irgendwas wegen defekt zurückschicken bzw umtauschen.
zumindestens nichts in dieser preisklasse...

sachlich gesehen kann man sagen,dass der preis bei packard bell notebooks vom verhältnis preis zu leistung wirklich extrem gut sind....
was aber nur ein tropfen auf den heissen stein bedeutet wenn man aufgrund eines defekts den reperatur service von denen benutzen muss .

da überwiegt die enttäuschung über den schrott den man sich da erkauft hat über den günstigen preis.

MfG
kone


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

Also, nach 2 erfolglosen Reparaturen kannst du meines Wissens auch komplett vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten, also Geld zurück - bin da aber nicht GANZ sicher, ob das nun rechtlich verankert ist oder nur gängige Praxis. Der Händler kann Dir jedenfalls erstmal auch ein gleichwertiges Meugerät anbieten - wenn nbb sagt "Geld zurück geht nicht", muss Du halt mal Druck machen, dass du kein Vertrauen in PBell hast und auf keinen Fall ein PBell-Gerät haben willst. Ich denke, dass die dann doch das Geld zurückgeben oder zumindest den Betrag für einen Neukauf Deiner Wahl gutschreiben.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Januar 2010)

Man kann auch bereits nach dem ersten erfolglosen Versuch zu liefern zurücktreten. Man muss nur eine angemessene Frist setzen. Verstreicht diese, ohne dass etwas getan wurde, kann man vom Vertrag zurück treten und sein Geld wieder verlangen.

Hier steht es ausführlicher

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...imal-nacherfuellung-dann-erst-ruecktritt.html

Und bitte immer die gesetzliche Gewährleistung von der Garantie unterscheiden.


----------



## Kone (24. Januar 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Man kann auch bereits nach dem ersten erfolglosen Versuch zu liefern zurücktreten. Man muss nur eine angemessene Frist setzen. Verstreicht diese, ohne dass etwas getan wurde, kann man vom Vertrag zurück treten und sein Geld wieder verlangen.
> 
> Hier steht es ausführlicher
> 
> ...


 

in deinem Blog steht dass ich bei der zweiten reperatur auch eine Frist setzen muss, wenn ich das bei der ersten reperatur verpennt habe oder es einfach noch nicht wusste ^^.
oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
was passiert wenn ich keine frist setze,
oder was habe ich davon wenn ich eine frist setze?

wie setze ich eine frist, schriftlich per einschreiben ,email , mündlich?

MfG
kone


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Januar 2010)

Die Frist kannst du ohne Formzwang setzen. Bedeutet, dass eine Email ausreicht. Nimm die Variante, bei der, der Schuldner am schnellsten und sichersten Kenntnis von deiner Fristsetzung erlangt. Lass dir dabei auch eine Bestätigung der Fristsetzung geben. Wichtig ist, dass die Frist angemessen lang ist (in der Regel reichen 2 Wochen).

Der Vorteil der Fristsetzung ist, dass du schneller an ein neues Gerät kommst oder bei Unmöglichkeit der Nacherfüllung an dein Geld. 

Wenn du keine Frist setzt, musst du warten, bis es dem Händler gefällt zu liefern. Außerdem überlässt du ihm dadurch die Wahl, ob Nacherfüllung oder Nachbesserung. Der Händler wird dann natürlich immer Nachbesserung nehmen und das Gerät zum Hersteller schicken, weil es für den Händler günstiger ist.

Spätestens bei der zweiten erfolglosen Nacherfüllung, kannst du aber ohne Fristsetzung sofort vom Vertrag zurücktreten (§440 S.2 BGB). Was den Rücktritt angeht, kannst du ja mal den §323 BGB durchlesen.


----------



## Kone (24. Januar 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Frist kannst du ohne Formzwang setzen. Bedeutet, dass eine Email ausreicht. Nimm die Variante, bei der, der Schuldner am schnellsten und sichersten Kenntnis von deiner Fristsetzung erlangt. Lass dir dabei auch eine Bestätigung der Fristsetzung geben. Wichtig ist, dass die Frist angemessen lang ist (in der Regel reichen 2 Wochen).
> 
> Der Vorteil der Fristsetzung ist, dass du schneller an ein neues Gerät kommst oder bei Unmöglichkeit der Nacherfüllung an dein Geld.
> 
> ...


 

ok dann werde ich das versuchen eine frist durchzusetzen.
gibt es für die fristsetzung irgen einen BGB absatz auf welchen ich mich beziehen kann?
denke das is einfach schlagkräftiger wenn ich mich im recht wiege und die sehen dass ich unangemessene wartezeiten nichtmehr toleriere ...

übrigens hat mir die nette frau von notebooksbilliger mitgeteilt, dass ein austausch nur bei 2maliger reperatur >mit hardwaretausch< möglich ist was wohl in deren agb's verankert sein wird.
sollte mich doch aber nicht weiter interressieren wenn ich das notebook nach der zweiten reperatur wieder bekomme ohne hardwaretausch und immernoch defekt da es im bgb steht oder?


danke schon einmal für den rechtsbeistand ;P

MfG
kone


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Januar 2010)

Ist ja kein Rechtsbeistand, ich sage dir nur, was im Gesetz steht.

Die AGB sind mal wieder typisch. Keine AGB, schränkt geltendes Recht ein. Ist eigentlich ein Fall für die Verbraucherzentrale eine solche Einschränkung der Verbraucherrechte. 

Das mit der Frist steht im §323 Absatz 1 BGB. Nennst du in deiner Fristsetzung die Paragraphenkette §437 Nr.1, §439 I, §323 I BGB müsste alles im Lot sein, wenn du Nacherfüllung forderst - also ein neues Gerät. Frist muss angemessen sein. 

Deren AGB Klausel - falls sie tatsächlich so sein sollte, wie du sie beschrieben hast - ist übrigens gemäß §309 Nr.8b BGB nichtig, da sie Rechte des Käufers in Bezug auf Sachmängel einschränkt.


----------



## Kone (24. Januar 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Rechtsbeistand, ich sage dir nur, was im Gesetz steht.
> 
> Die AGB sind mal wieder typisch. Keine AGB, schränkt geltendes Recht ein. Ist eigentlich ein Fall für die Verbraucherzentrale eine solche Einschränkung der Verbraucherrechte.
> 
> ...


 
scheint mir die frau am telefon wohl was erzählt zu haben was jetzt nich ganz der wahrheit entspricht...
Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de

in den agbs steht nix von " es müsse 2 mal hardware getauscht werden " drin...
oder es gibt dafür wieder irgendnen fachchinesisch was ich auf anhieb nicht ausmachen kann ^^

werde morgen dann erstmal anrufen und die abholung in auftrag geben , den ersten termin habe ich ja verpasst...
werde dann auch gleich nach meinen anruf ein schreiben per email mit frist festsetzung verfassen...

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2010)

Warte halt einfach mal ab und mach dich nicht kirre. Ich hab jedenfalls bisher nix schlechtes über nbb gehört, die werden sicher nen akzeptablen Vorschlag machen. Aber natürlich wäre denen eine Art Gutschrift lieber als eine Auszahlung, das ist ja klar. 

Und wegen "hardwaretausch" meinte die vlt. auch nur ne Raparatur allgemein und nicht, dass der Hersteller das rein softwaremäßig beheben kann.


----------



## Kone (25. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warte halt einfach mal ab und mach dich nicht kirre. Ich hab jedenfalls bisher nix schlechtes über nbb gehört, die werden sicher nen akzeptablen Vorschlag machen. Aber natürlich wäre denen eine Art Gutschrift lieber als eine Auszahlung, das ist ja klar.
> 
> Und wegen "hardwaretausch" meinte die vlt. auch nur ne Raparatur allgemein und nicht, dass der Hersteller das rein softwaremäßig beheben kann.



hab ja auch nix gegen notebooksbilliger sondern gegen den hersteller

ich hab da heut nochmal angerufen und das wegen des versands geregelt und gleich mal ganz frech nachgefragt wie es aussieht wenn das problem wieder nicht behoben wird ...
ich meinte dann auch das ich kein packard prell mehr haben will und für mich nur ein anderer hersteller in frage kommen würde wenn es dazu kommt.

die dame meinte dann gleich es wäre möglich gutschein oder geld zurück von daher bin ich erstmal zufrieden...

MfG
kone


----------



## Kone (28. Januar 2010)

Ist es normal, dass wenn ich notebooksbilliger eine frist setze , diese von denen zurückgewiesen werden kann weil die reparatur beim Hersteller stattfindet?

also die meinen das die frist nicht gewährt werden kann weil das notebook bei der herstellerreparatur nichtmehr in deren händen ist und sie keinen einfluss darauf nehmen können?

MfG
kone


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Januar 2010)

Das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass du nicht von vornherein eine Frist gesetzt hast, sondern erstmal den Händler hast machen lassen, was man als konkludente Zustimmung für eine vom Händler vorgeschlagene Nachbesserung halten kann. 

Allerdings hast du generell ein Wahlrecht zwischen Nacherfüllung und Nachbesserung (Reparatur). Das kann dir der Händler auch nicht absprechen (siehe §437 in Verbindung mit §439 BGB). Das erlischt aber sobald, du dich für etwas entschieden hast. 

Es ist aber schwer das zu beurteilen ohne genauere Kenntnis des Falls/Schriftverkehrs. Es geht auch in Richtung Rechtsberatung, was hier nicht erlaubt ist.

Argumentiere ein bisschen und lese dir mal die §§434 ff. BGB durch.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

Also, ne Frist von nur 1-2 Wochen kannst Du da wirklich in der Praxis nicht durchsetzen, wenn das Gerät nunmal zum Hersteller muss. zb bei nem Auto wäre das was anderes, da hat der Händler ja auch ne Werkstatt. 

Welche Frist "angemessen" wäre, würde ich am besten bei ner Verbaucherzentrale mal fragen. Grad bei Hardware dauert es nunmal nie nur 3-4 Tage, bis das Gerät repariert bzw. als "irrepabel" verifiziert ist. Selbst bei Sony hat hat es >2 Wochen gedauert, bis mein Handy zurückkam. Natürlich mit dem gleichen Fehler, wie vorher... Bei Asus (mainboard) hatte ich nach 5 Wochen ein neues Board zugesandt bekommen.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Januar 2010)

Deswegen sollte man auch nie Nachbesserung verlangen. Wenn dann Nacherfüllung. Wenn man zuvor anfragt, ob das gleiche Gerät auf Lager ist, kann man sogar vollkommen legitim die Frist auf unter 2 Wochen setzen. 

Argumentieren ist das Zauberwort. Wenn man eine Mischung aus rechtlichen und wirtschaftlichen Argumenten bringt, kriegt man so ziemlich jeden Händler klein. Man muss sich nur auskennen. Leider ist das bei den wenigsten der Fall, worauf einige Händler auch noch spekulieren. 

Es ist aber auch nicht selten, dass sich der Händler selbst nicht mit der Rechtslage auskennt. 

Übrigens werden 2 Wochen in den allermeisten Fällen als vollkommen angemessen gesehen. Bei lagernde Ware sogar noch weniger. Bei Nahrungsmitteln ist das ganz extrem. Da reden wir teilweise über Stunden.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

Aber hat der Händler nicht auch das "Recht", erstmal zu reparieren? Kann man von ihm verlangen, dass er das zwar "darf", aber wenn es mehr als 2 Wochen dauert, hat der Hänlder halt Pech gehabt? Wär da nicht sicher, ob - wenn es hart auf hart kommt - der Kunde vor Gericht da 100%ig gewinnen würde ^^

Und so oder so: auch wenn man gewinnen würde sind 3-4 Wochen warten doch immer noch besser als nach 2 Wochen "klagen" und dann monatelang zu streiten


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Januar 2010)

Nur der Gläubiger, sprich Käufer hat das Wahlrecht zwischen Nacherfüllung und Nachbesserung. Nacherfüllung ist nur in manchen Fällen ausgeschlossen, wenn beispielsweise dies unverhältnismäßig hohe Kosten für den Händler bedeuten würde für eine Neubeschaffung oder es sich generell um eine Stückschuld (Einzelstück ohne Möglichkeit der Wiederbeschaffung) handelt. Im Fall von (neuer) Hardware kommt das aber so gut wie nie vor. Es gibt aber noch andere Ausnahmen, wo Nacherfüllung ausgeschlossen ist. Das sind aber Spezialfälle, die selbst ich im Kommentar nachschlagen müsste. 

Auch bei der Nachbesserung muss man auf die Angemessenheit der Frist achten. Klar das dort die Frist länger sein muss, wenn es Verkehrssitte ist beim Hersteller reparieren zu lassen. Deswegen sollte man Nachbesserung auch meiden.

Wenn man die richtigen Argumente bringt zum Überzeugen bedarf es keiner Klage.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

O.k, ich persönlich warte aber lieber ne Woche länger und werd dann weiterhin gut bedient, als dass ich zu sehr auf mein Recht poche und Ärger provoziere   Klar: alles hat seine Grenze...


----------



## Kone (14. Februar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> O.k, ich persönlich warte aber lieber ne Woche länger und werd dann weiterhin gut bedient, als dass ich zu sehr auf mein Recht poche und Ärger provoziere   Klar: alles hat seine Grenze...



Ja haste recht.
habe selbst auch immer die sorge, dass wenn ich jetzt zu schroff im ton werde, die mir erst recht einen reinwürgen.

ich denke aber generell das ein verkäufer das abkönnen muss, denn in den meisten fällen ist das ärgernis ja auch berechtigt !!

bestes beispiel meines...

am 19.12(samstag per express) mein notebook bekommen und es direkt am 21.12(Montag) wieder abholen lassen.
Einmal kam es schon wieder, unrepariert, also direkt wieder eingeschickt.
nun ist es bis zum heutigen tag in der reparatur.

wer bei soner service klatsche nicht austickt ist entweder ein sehr strapazierfähiger mensch oder traut sich nicht sich zu wehren...

habe mir auch schon überlegt wenn das notebook ausnahmsweise repariert und funktionierend zurück kommen sollte, werde ich es direkt auf ebay verschleudern!!
im anschluss werde ich mir von dem geld ein sony oder asus notebook kaufen, mit etwas zuzahlung versteht sich.

nunja aus solchen aktionen lernt man im leben, aufjedenfall bin ich für die zukunft schlauer und werde nie wie etwas kaufen wo packardbell darauf steht !!

MfG
kone


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2010)

Das is klar, die Sache war halt, dass es ja hier wohl nicht der Shop schuld ist, wenn es lange dauert und dann mit der Repartur auch nicht klappt, so dass man nicht dem Shop dann zuviel "unfreundlichen" Druck machen sollte.    Wie lang isses denn jetzt wieder weg?


----------



## Kone (20. Februar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das is klar, die Sache war halt, dass es ja hier wohl nicht der Shop schuld ist, wenn es lange dauert und dann mit der Repartur auch nicht klappt, so dass man nicht dem Shop dann zuviel "unfreundlichen" Druck machen sollte.  Wie lang isses denn jetzt wieder weg?


 
mittlerweile sind es wieder 23Tage also länger als 3 wochen seit es beim hersteller\reperaturservice angekommen ist.

wortlaut von notebooksbilliger:
"Ihr Gerät befindet sich seit dem 29.1.10 beim Hersteller in Garantieabwicklung.
In der Regel dauert die Abwicklung beim Hersteller ca. 5 - 20 Werktage. Ich bitte
daher um Geduld."
ganz ehrlich geduld habe ich wirklich genug bewiesen langsam wirds mir zu bunt !!​ich meine seit dem 19.12.2009 diese odyssee !

habe den leuten von notebooksb. gestern auch noch eine email geschrieben, dass die packard bell druck machen sollen damit ich endlich weiss welchen status meine reparatur hat und das dieser sch... endlich ein ende hat...
logischer weise etwas anders formuliert.


finde es nur generell komisch dass es bei denen nicht möglich ist eine frist zu setzen weil das gerät beim hersteller ist ... bla bla

in anderen shops sollen rma fälle auch ohne probleme mit frist an den hersteller gesendet werden (hardwareversand.de).
also warum nich bei notebooksbilliger?!
im prinzip könnten die meine fristsetzung auch weiterreichen an pb ...

MfG
kone


----------



## Kone (28. Februar 2010)

So kleines Update:

1ste reparatur:
22.12.2009-19.01.2010
-kein ergebnis gleicher defekt wie vorher
-knarren und brummen bei last


2te reparatur:
25.01.2010-noch bei reparatur
-mittlerweile neues notebook gekauft (sony vaio )
-packard bell wird verkauft oder wenn es immernoch den defekt aufweist gegen ein anderes bei notebooksbilliger getauscht und dann verkauft ...
-einsicht: nie wieder acer packard bell oder andere low budget notebooks...
-mittelerweile wieder 35 tage in "reparatur

MfG
Kone


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2010)

Acer is aber in letzter Zeit viel besser geworden, sind keine "billigen" Books mehr  bzw. außer Sony und apple hat an sich kein Hersteller nicht AUCH billige Notebooks im Sortiment.

und 4 Wochen und mehr hab ich schon von Asus und HP mal gehört...


----------



## Azrael_SEt (1. März 2010)

Da kann ich den Reparaturservice von Medion nur loben.

15 Tage Reparaturdauer, Onlinestatus, kompetente Hotline, kostenloser Versand und 3 Jahre Garantie. Die Notebooks sind nicht unbedingt für jeden was, aber der Service hat überzeugt!


----------



## Kone (9. März 2010)

wieder mal ein update meiner seits...

notebook kam heut wieder und wen wundert es, es ist genau das gleiche verdammte brummen unter last wie schon vorher zu hören und ich bin einfach nurnoch angep...
notebooksbilliger hab ich natürlich schon angerufen und freundlich in die richtung gelenkt dass für mich eine weitere reparatur nicht in frage kommt.
die nette dame am aparat meinte dass sie das an die rma abteilúng weiterreicht und ich dann am morgigen nachmittag einen anruf bekommen werde.
sie konnte mir wohl nicht direkt auskunft geben wie es mit umtausch aussieht weil sie den 10meter langen schriftverkehr gesehen hat und das erstmal gelesen werden muss ....

ehrlich gesagt von meiner seite aus verständlich!

also 2te reparatur null kompetenz von seiten packard bell erneut bewiesen und ein tausch ist für mich in dieser sache PFLICHT... wenn nicht berufe ich mich auf das BGB und drohe mit anwalt.
denn das ganze ist für mich einfach nurnoch ein riesiger nicht aufhörender witz...

gruß
kone


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2010)

nbb ärgert sich sicher selber über diesen Billigmist...


----------



## Kone (11. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nbb ärgert sich sicher selber über diesen Billigmist...



agree...
aber wenn ich weiss, dass ein geschäftspartner in sachen dienstleistung sowie in gelieferter ware nur quark abliefert ist es nicht legitim solche sachen auf den schultern des kunden auszutragen und sich in gesetzmäßigkeiten zu verbeissen 2 reparaturen usw.

habe gerade per email den vertragsrücktritt per email and nbb geschickt mit verweis auf §440 BGB.

wenn sich nbb an ihr versprechen gehalten hätte und mich jemand von denen wie versprochen angerufen hätte, hätte ich eventuell noch ein tauschgerät in betracht gezogen. 
da aber gestern keiner von denen angerufen hat und es denen anscheinend egal ist, nun mit der brechstange BGB...

wenn es nicht fruchtet, anwalt wartet auf arbeit und freut sich auf einen fall wo die rechtslage klar ist und er nichts machen muss ausser aus dem bgb zu zitieren ...


MfG
kone


----------



## rebel4life (11. März 2010)

Asus scheint da ne Glückssache zu sein, bei der Schwester von nem Kumpel haben die über ein halbes Jahr gebraucht, bis das Gerät funktioniert hat.

Bei meinem ThinkPad war noch nie etwas kaputt, wenn mein Vater Probleme mit seiner IBM PC hat, dann ist der Techniker innerhalb von Stunden da, das ist am gleichen Tag, spätestens am nächsten Arbeitstag behoben, aber das geht nur bei den teurern Garantieangeboten, bei den billigeren (N, SL Serie) geht sowas nicht, da muss man einschicken, aber das geht recht fix.

Ist zwar lobenswert, dass zu nem Anwalt gehst, aber ein Einschreiben mit dem Verweiß aufs BGB hätte gereicht.


----------



## Kone (11. März 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Asus scheint da ne Glückssache zu sein, bei der Schwester von nem Kumpel haben die über ein halbes Jahr gebraucht, bis das Gerät funktioniert hat.
> 
> Bei meinem ThinkPad war noch nie etwas kaputt, wenn mein Vater Probleme mit seiner IBM PC hat, dann ist der Techniker innerhalb von Stunden da, das ist am gleichen Tag, spätestens am nächsten Arbeitstag behoben, aber das geht nur bei den teurern Garantieangeboten, bei den billigeren (N, SL Serie) geht sowas nicht, da muss man einschicken, aber das geht recht fix.
> 
> Ist zwar lobenswert, dass zu nem Anwalt gehst, aber ein Einschreiben mit dem Verweiß aufs BGB hätte gereicht.



anwalt ist erst die letzte instanz...
bis jetzt gab es nur die email mit verweis aufs bgb.
ne antwort gab es noch keine.
sollte aber ein negativer entscheid zu meinem Vertragsrücktritt passieren wird das dann wohl der anwalt regeln müssen...
wäre der erste fall in meinem leben ich mit nem anwalt zu tun habe und auch noch im recht bin  bzw nicht zur schuldner partei gehöre...

MfG
Kone


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2010)

Kone schrieb:


> agree...
> aber wenn ich weiss, dass ein geschäftspartner in sachen dienstleistung sowie in gelieferter ware nur quark abliefert ist es nicht legitim solche sachen auf den schultern des kunden auszutragen und sich in gesetzmäßigkeiten zu verbeissen 2 reparaturen usw.


  Naja, die wissen ja vorher nicht, ob und wie schlecht die Firma das vlt. handhabt. Das Problem ist auch, dass nicht selten unberechtigt reklamiert wird. Die können also auch nicht einfach sofort dem Kunden entgegenkommen, und danach stellt sich raus, dass der Kunde nur überempfindlich war (zB normales HDD-Geräusch als "kratzen und Brummen" bezeichnet) oder es stellt sich ein reines Softwareproblem heraus - dann sitzen die auf dem zurückgesendeten "reparierten" Gerät und müssen das deutlich billiger verkaufen, mal davon abgesehen, dass es das Modell wegen der 4-6 Wochen Dauer der Abswicklung eh schon billiger ist.

Bei billigen Geräten ist der Verlust dasnn umso höher. Wenn Du ein 1500€-Notebook geauft hättest, wäre es vlt einfacher verlaufen. In Deinem Fall hat nbb vermutlich schon 4 mal mehr Kosten als Gewinn gehabt...


----------



## Kone (13. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, die wissen ja vorher nicht, ob und wie schlecht die Firma das vlt. handhabt. Das Problem ist auch, dass nicht selten unberechtigt reklamiert wird. Die können also auch nicht einfach sofort dem Kunden entgegenkommen, und danach stellt sich raus, dass der Kunde nur überempfindlich war (zB normales HDD-Geräusch als "kratzen und Brummen" bezeichnet) oder es stellt sich ein reines Softwareproblem heraus - dann sitzen die auf dem zurückgesendeten "reparierten" Gerät und müssen das deutlich billiger verkaufen, mal davon abgesehen, dass es das Modell wegen der 4-6 Wochen Dauer der Abswicklung eh schon billiger ist.
> 
> Bei billigen Geräten ist der Verlust dasnn umso höher. Wenn Du ein 1500€-Notebook geauft hättest, wäre es vlt einfacher verlaufen. In Deinem Fall hat nbb vermutlich schon 4 mal mehr Kosten als Gewinn gehabt...



naja is ja nich meine schuld, dass die leute dort unfähig sind son dummes geräusch zu lokalisieren!
wer so blöd ist und sich auf solche service idioten wie peckard b... verlässt ist selber schuld!
mittlerweile habe ich den verdacht dass es entweder nur ein designfehler sein kann oder teile die da angeblich immer getaucht werden absoluter sondermüll sind.

die email zum vertrag rücktritt mit beiderseitiger rückerstattung einfach ignoriert!!!!!!
noch nichtmal ne antwort dass meine anfrage geprüft wird ...
darauf hin habe ich gestern abend mit anwalt gedroht und wieder erfolgreich ignoriert!!!!!!
wieder keine empfangsbestätigung....
montag bekommen sie noch zeit, wenn es dann immernoch keinen lebenszeichen gibt rufe ich kurz vor feierabend an und erzähl denen mal was....

der anruf den ich bekommen sollte am vergangenen Mittwoch aufgrund meines anrufs am dienstag(nach notebooktest), hat nie stattgefunden!!!!

zu deinem argument mit der abwicklung von 4-6wochen kann ich nur sagen wenn nicht jede einzelne sinnlose reparatur 4-5wochen gedauert hätte wär mir dieser verlust garnicht entstanden was ich denen auch schon verständlich gemacht habe!
fristen wurden alle abgeblockt "müssen wir die frist abweisen ...bla"
selbst als ich um weiterleitung der frist zu pb gebeten habe wurde diese abgewiesen...

langsam glaube ich dass sich packard bell und notebooksbilliger sich gegenseitig den rücken freihalten egal was der jeweils andere für bockmist baut .... 
notebooksbilliger ignoriert emails die denen nich passen und packard bells fehler in der angeblichen"reparatur" werden einfach von nbb akzeptiert und untern teppich gekehrt"dann wirds halt nochmal repariert"!

wenn es hier wirklich zum anwalt geht steht mein urteil nun auch für notebooksbilliger fest!!
bisher verhalten die sich wie kleine bockige kinder also alles blocken was denen nicht in den kram passt!

hier übrigens nochn link zum packard bell jingle 
damit ihr euch mal davon überzeugen könnt wie toll nervend das geräusch ist (featured and mixed by packard bell)
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting


MfG
kone


----------



## schneiderbernd (13. März 2010)

biste aus berlin? oder nähe Potsdam?...in Potsdam haben NBB und NBJ ihre Redaktionen...hingehen terror machen!!


----------



## Kone (15. März 2010)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> biste aus berlin? oder nähe Potsdam?...in Potsdam haben NBB und NBJ ihre Redaktionen...hingehen terror machen!!



ne leider nicht denke von hier aus bis berlin sinds so 1 1/2 stunden autofahrt (stadtverkehr noch nicht eingerechnet)
aber wäre aufjedenfall ne möglichkeit, nur dummerweise bringt mich dann nen hausverbot oder eine anzeige wegen hausfriedensbruch nicht weiter ><

heute kam zumindest ne entschuldigung von denen per "...verständnis für ihr ärgernis ..." mail und der retoure schein zum "prüfen" des rücktrittgrundes am gerät.
also nehme ich erstmal alles zurück was im bezug auf ignoranz von nbb von meiner seiten gesagt wurde  .
und warte dann bis es "geprüft" wurde, was sich mit sicherheit auch wieder wochen hinzieht ...

werden wir sehen ob sie sich nicht an den kratzern hochziehen die sie selber bei der reparatur verursacht hatten !!
dass diese kratzer in der woche oder max 2 zwischen den reparaturen nicht von mir sein werden denke ich ist klar.
zumal das notebook in diesen maximalen 2 wochen zu 75%in der verpackung verbracht hat und ich mich garnicht weiter damit befassen wollte sonst wär ich noch vor aufregung an nem herzinfarkt gestorben

naja kratzer sind zwar minimal so dass ich mit der lupe arbeiten musste um die zufinden aber auf den reparatur scheinen stand es trotzdem erwähnt...

naja werd euch auf dem laufenden halten was nbb und pb angeht, macht euch aber nicht an meinem beispiel ein bild ich denke meine meinung ist behangen von vielen grauen haaren die mich die ganze sache gekostet hat und die monate die ich der sache schon hinterher hinke.

denke bzw hoffe für euch, meine geschichte ist eher die ausnahme.
gibt sicherlich zu 99% zufriedene kunden bei nbb aber in meinen fall greift der 1ne%.

MfG
kone


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2010)

Ich denke trotzdem, dass es dir bei anderen Shops bei einem ähnlichen Preissegment genauso gegangen wäre  Klar: es gibt sicher ein paar shops, bei denen die Abwicklung vlt. besser ist, aber die sind dann sicher ein gutes Stück teurer.

Selbst amazon, die sehr kulant sind, würden bei nem Notebook nicht einfach ungeprüft Ersatz/Geld zurück geben (außer bei einem normalen 14Tage-Widerruf, aber das war ja hier nicht der Fall).


Aber ich hoffe, dass es bald und ohne zusätzlichen Ärger geklärt wird.


----------



## Kone (26. März 2010)

So nun abschließend.
habe heute nach der rücksendung vor 1 1/2-2 wochen wegen der erfolglosen 2ten reparatur , habe ich das komplette geld wieder zurück überwiesen bekommen...

Fazit:
Packard Bell an inkompetenz nicht zu unterbieten, notebooksbilliger hat leider den ärger...

wer also günstig an ein gutes notebook bekommen will, kann sich ruhigen gewissens an notebooksbilliger wenden nur sollte man im falle eines defektes nicht damit rechnen eine schnelle abwicklung zu bekommen.
nbb schickt das notebook auch nur zum hersteller und wenn der sich zeit lässt oder inkompetent ist wie dieser packard bell verein kann es da schon zu wartezeiten bis 5wochen kommen...

MfG
kone


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2010)

Naja, letztenendes hast Du aber wenigstens finanziell keinen Schaden erlitten. Dass ein shop NICHT erst das Notebook einsendet, habe ich bisher aber ehrlich gesagt auch nie erlebt, außer vlt. man gibt es direkt nach dem Kauf wieder zurück. Das ist auch verständlich, weil, wie ich bestimmt hier schon schrieb  , man nunmal schauen muss, ob nun wirklich nicht der Kunde schuld war. Grad bei so was komplexem und teurem muss der shop das tun. Wenn zB der toaster nicht geht oder zB ein Hifi-Lautprecher defekt, ist das was anderes, da ist Kundenverschulden fast unmöglich. 

Das würde den shop sonst ein Heidengeld kosten, wenn die bei jedem Kunden einfach sofort ungeprüft Ersatz/Geld zurück geben...


----------



## Pokerclock (26. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das würde den shop sonst ein Heidengeld kosten, wenn die bei jedem Kunden einfach sofort ungeprüft Ersatz/Geld zurück geben...



Aber genau das kann der Käufer verlangen, da das Gesetz ihm die Möglichkeiten dazu gibt. Der Aufwand und das evtl. vorhandene Wertrisiko sieht der Gesetzgeber als zumutbar an. Vor allem in Fällen von Verbrauchern.

Die Händler sind nur so "schlau" und spekulieren auf das Unwissen des Käufers. In 95% der Fälle geht das auch gut, bis dann mal einer kommt und Ahnung hat.

Mir ist da erst letztens ein Fall untergekommen, dass von einem Onlinehändler (sehr bekannt) die gegenwärtigen + zukünftigen Vertragsbeziehungen beendet wurden, weil der Käufer sich zu gut mit der Rechtsmaterie aus kannte. Konto auf der Website wurde gesperrt + eine nette Email, das man an weiteren Vertragsbeziehungen nicht mehr interessiert sei.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2010)

Das Gesetz sieht doch aber auch vor, dass der Shop die Gelegenheit zur Reparatur hat, das beeinhaltet doch auch ne Prüfung, oder nicht? Und man weiß ja VORher nicht, ob es nun 2 oder 6 Wochen dauert, man kann also nicht im Voraus sagen "das wird zu lange dauern - ich will Ersatz"...?

Seis drum: auch wenn Du Recht hast, ist mir die aktuelle Situation lieber, weil sonst - wenn jeder 100% auf sein Recht pocht - die Preise logischerweise überall teurer wären  Man stelle sich vor, die Shops MÜSSEN und würden wirklich immer sofort Ersatz liefern / Geld zurück, auch wenn das Gerät schon 23 Monate alt ist, und dann stellt sich bei vielen Fällen nach einem Check des Gerätes raus, dass doch der Kunde Schuld war oder gar nix defekt ist oder es normale Verschleisserscheinungen sind => das gibt doch nur wieder neuen Ärger und Gerichtsverhandlungen, weil der Kunde dann wiederum nicht den Schaden zahlen will oder kann usw, und die Kosten, die dann nicht reingeholt werden, zahlen dann die anderen Kunden über höhere Preise.

Die einzigen Gewinner wären die Anwälte...


----------



## Pokerclock (26. März 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Gesetz sieht doch aber auch vor, dass der Shop die Gelegenheit zur Reparatur hat, das beeinhaltet doch auch ne Prüfung, oder nicht? Und man weiß ja VORher nicht, ob es nun 2 oder 6 Wochen dauert, man kann also nicht im Voraus sagen "das wird zu lange dauern - ich will Ersatz"...?



Der Käufer hat ein Wahlrecht zwischen Nacherfüllung (Ersatzlieferung) und Nachbesserung (Reparatur). Dieses Wahlrecht darf nicht durch den Verkäufer unterwandert werden und ist nur in bestimmten Situationen eingeschränkt. Ein Beispiel wäre ein Fall der Unmöglichkeit. Die Ware ist beim Händler nicht mehr lagernd und kann von diesem nicht mehr geliefert werden (subjektive Unmöglichkeit. Oder die Ware ist generell nicht mehr lieferbar und/oder würde unzumutbare Aufwendungen für den Händler bedeuten (objektive Unmöglichkeit). Es gibt aber noch weitere Fälle, das ginge aber jetzt zu weit und diese finden selten Anwendung.

Das Gesetz sieht dabei immer die Möglichkeit vor, dass der Käufer eine angemessene (in der Regel 2 Wochen) Frist zur Nacherfüllung setzt. Läuft diese erfolglos ab, kann er vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Diese Frist ist übrigens in den AGB nicht beliebig fest setzbar oder gar aus schließbar.

In dieser Frist ist bereits die Möglichkeit der Prüfung mit eingerechnet (deswegen auch "angemessen"). Dauert die Prüfung länger, dann ist das Pech für den Händler. Nicht das des Käufers. 

*Kleiner Tipp.* Vor der Reklamation fragen, wie lange die Lieferzeiten (*nicht* Prüfungszeiten oder Reklamationszeiten) beim Hersteller (Lieferanten) sind. Ein Kaufmann (der Händler) muss die Aussagen seiner Handlungsgehilfen (die Angestellten) für und gegen sich gelten lassen. Wenn der Angestellte 2 Wochen sagt, dann kann man das gut als Argument für eine Fristsetzung von 2 Wochen nehmen, da dies schließlich die eigene Aussagen des Kaufmann (Händlers) sind, um seinerseits Nacherfüllung beim Hersteller (oder demjenigen bei dem er die Ware bezieht) verlangen zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (26. März 2010)

O.k, aber SOFORT sagen "kaputt - neues her/geld zurück" ist ja nicht drin, wie ich das verstehe, sondern 2 Wochen hat der Shop schon zeit? Das ist ja dann wiederum o.k., mein Szenario war, dass jeder "Doof" einfach reklamieren kann, wenn sein Produkt defekt ist oder es ihm sogar einfach nicht mehr gefällt (dann behauptet er einfach, es sei defekt) - er ist ja dann erstmal fein raus, der shop müßte denjenigen dann erstmal wieder erfolgreich verklagen, wenn sich rausstellt, dass die Reklamtion unberechtigt war 

Es wär dann an sich zu begrüßen, wenn mehr Leute nach 2 Wochen Druck machen und es nach und nach vlt. bei den Hersteller kürzere Reparaturzeiten gibt, wenn die Shops die Hersteller mit lahmen Support einfach nicht mehr in ihr Sortiment aufnehmen.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. März 2010)

Wir müssen dabei immer die Beweislastumkehr im Auge haben. Nach 6 Monaten wird jeder Shop sagen: "dann Beweis den Defekt mal, dass der vor Gefahrenübergang bestand." Vollkommen mit Recht.

Der Rest ist "unternehmerisches Risiko", das auch in die Preise einkalkuliert wird.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der Rest ist "unternehmerisches Risiko", das auch in die Preise einkalkuliert wird.


 aktuell aber eben nicht in dem Maße, wie es wäre, wenn JEDER nur eine 2 Wochen Frist setzen würde.


----------

